# Warhammer Forge At Games Day



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

JUST GOT THIS 
_Warhammer Forge Exclusively Unveiled at Games Day UK
Veteran games developer Rick Priestley and Forge World sculptor Mark Bedford have spent the past few months masterminding a brand new project, a long-awaited foray into resin products and detailed expansions for Warhammer, The Game of Fantasy Battles.

Warhammer Forge unveil a veritable horde of work-in-progress resin kits as well as early layout copies of the first in a series of lavish expansion books for the very first time at Games Day UK.
You’ll be able to see the staggering range of resin models that have been created over the past year, and Mark Bedford and his intrepid in-house sculptors Keith Robertson and Steve Whitehead will be available all day to answer any and all questions you have. These intricately detailed models are some of the finest yet produced in resin, adding an incredible depth and breadth to the existing Warhammer range.

Rick Priestley will be on hand to explain his future plans, and Book Production Manager Paul Rudge and Graphic Artist Sam Lamont will be displaying a dizzying array of their incredible work-in-progress example pages from the first Warhammer Forge book, and some phenomenal artwork from Games Workshop artistic stalwart Adrian Smith, as well as everything from single page vignettes to concept sketches and full-colour cover art.

The Warhammer Forge Studio team will be located right next to the Forge World Design Studio stand in the Arena – a map of Games Day can be found here.

You’ll be able to quiz the whole Warhammer Forge design team on the future of this exciting new range, and as an added bonus two of the resin kits on display will be available as advanced pre-releases from the Forge World Sales Stand in strictly limited quantities – details of exactly what these are will be unveiled at Games Day, so don’t miss the Warhammer Forge St_udio Stand!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Nice.... Forge world Fantasy at games day :biggrin:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Finaly i wonder what they are bringoing out first if anybody goes there make sure to post itk:


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

> series of lavish expansion books


I wonder, is it a new army or will there be love for all?

Phil


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The Return of PIKEMEN!!!!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Other rumours suggested (in an extreemly strong way) Chaos Dwarves

If I were wishlisting I would like a new Verminlord and the equivilent to apocalypse scale units in WFB


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet, I wanna see some badass Chaos Warshrines or DragonOrge resin minis


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Mazdumandi?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well it looks like this years games day is gonna be a cracker! from memory i think last years was a bit of a wash out, but with this and the dark eldar, im annoyed im at a birthday bash up north.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

from what i hear there will be alot of chaos stuff, including some new daemonic engines crewed by more chaos dwarves. however no seperate "forgeworld" army will be pending


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> from what i hear there will be alot of chaos stuff, including some new daemonic engines crewed by more chaos dwarves. however no seperate "forgeworld" army will be pending


I have no idea what they will show and doubt there will be much just yet,
but they will be releasing a chaos dwarves armybook style release at some point in the future and they should say something about it at the seminar


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I dunno why but I always liked Chaos Dwarfs...


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

It's unlikely they will release anyting in a current book, so no Mazdamundi's.

It will be all new stuff or conversion kits, same as the 40K stuff. They tend to avoid making anything that could potentially be made by the normal studio.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> It's unlikely they will release anyting in a current book, so no Mazdamundi's.


I can't remember who exactly it was who stated it last year, 
but funnily enough I do remember it coming up that they really wanted to do a mazdamundi model


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

It would be cool when they make alot of chaos dwarfs i bet there would be a good alternative for the hellcannon between them.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> I can't remember who exactly it was who stated it last year,
> but funnily enough I do remember it coming up that they really wanted to do a mazdamundi model


S'pose if they ask the studio nicely they'll pass it over. Though in all the conversations I've ever had with the FW guys it's always been "it's easier to do our own stuff so we don't step on peopels toes"

Doesn't seem to work the other way though. "I say those Trygons sell like the proverbial hotcake, let's make them plastic"

Not that I'm complaiing, I'll take plastic over resin any day of the week.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> S'pose if they ask the studio nicely they'll pass it over. Though in all the conversations I've ever had with the FW guys it's always been "it's easier to do our own stuff so we don't step on peopels toes"
> 
> Doesn't seem to work the other way though. "I say those Trygons sell like the proverbial hotcake, let's make them plastic"
> 
> Not that I'm complaiing, I'll take plastic over resin any day of the week.


Im firmly of the belief that FW is GW's test bed operation, kinda like R&D ,more so now because of the time and expense required to put out a plastic sprue, so they produce two types of models ,display type over the top stuff and stuff to fill codex gaps and future plastic kit


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's the pictures of what's been shown already



























































































And more:




























Pics by BolS:



































































































More pics by DM_0_0 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625019919732/with/5025659660/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025659660/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025133163/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025025317/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025027195/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025650336/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025028041/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025641658/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025659058/in/set-72157625019919732/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025640346/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025651776/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025045211/in/set-72157625019919732/

The first book will be "Tamurkhan - The Throne of Chaos":
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025019445/in/set-72157625019919732/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5025634026/in/set-72157625019919732/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you murdock for taking the time to post those pics, have some rep!

im very impressed with what i have seen from forgeworld and the GW dark eldar, think im gonna need a bigger office in the new year though.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Even though I love the new models... why the heck all the nurgle stuff? I've never liked nurgle, never will. Thats the same for pretty much all the chaos players in my area, Nurgle is defiantely the least popular.. so why so much FW love when Khorne and Tzentch are more popular?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Even though I love the new models... why the heck all the nurgle stuff? I've never liked nurgle, never will. Thats the same for pretty much all the chaos players in my area, Nurgle is defiantely the least popular.. so why so much FW love when Khorne and Tzentch are more popular?


Maybe they like Nurgle better than Tzeentch or Khorne? Everyone has different tastes. I'm sure they'll get stuff for the rest sooner or later, but for now it's Nurgle. I'm pretty sure FW did Nurgle before Khorne, and they haven't done as much Tzeentch/Slannesh stuff yet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nurgle has always had a huge following, if i was asked which power would you launch a warhammer fantasy chaos expansion with i would have said Nurgle every time, by far the most interesting power, plus forgeworld have a very top notch record of Nurgle based stuff already so it would make sense to try and sell to an already captive audience.
I have to admit i was kinda scratching my head when they made the warhammer fantasy forge announcement as to what they were going to produce, but after seeing some of those warmachines i think its gonna take off, i hate chaos dwarves but those engines are great and im having that marienburg land ship.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I have to admit i was kinda scratching my head when they made the warhammer fantasy forge announcement as to what they were going to produce, but after seeing some of those warmachines i think its gonna take off, i hate chaos dwarves but those engines are great and im having that marienburg land ship.


Not to mention the huge variety of sweet monsters they are inventing!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Not to mention the huge variety of sweet monsters they are inventing!


Like i always say "sweet + monster + loads = win" :wink:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Like i always say "sweet + monster + loads = win" :wink:


I always thought it was "Sweet+Monster=Win" and hence "Loads+Sweet+Monsters= Loads of Win"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I always thought it was "Sweet+Monster=Win" and hence "Loads+Sweet+Monsters= Loads of Win"


Isn't maths great ? Loads+Sweet+Monsters+forgeworld= Loads of Win infinity


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

On warseer they where talking about 4 expensions with each containing one of the 4 gods and other races what is everyones oninion on that?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wow, the empire upgrades actually stop the basic men looking like dog shit.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the look of those chaos dwarfs, and with that much stuff, there isnt really a question of whether or not they will be releasing an army. I dont think its the wisest choice as far as armies go, but hey the models look sweet. I think the marienburg landship is a pretty cool concept. So could we maybe finally be seeing the return of alternate army lists?!


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> wow, the empire upgrades actually stop the basic men looking like dog shit.


You do realize those aren't actually being released at present


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

murdock129 said:


> You do realize those aren't actually being released at present


yeah.......how does that change the fact they stop the empire looking like dog shit?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im waiting for the offical FW pics of the empire conversion packs, i was considering converting great swords into standard state troops because the state troopers are poo, though forgeworld may have provided me with another option. To be honest im not that happy with alot of the empire models, the knights are crap which considering the army is a kick in the tits. So much so ii have been combing ebay for months to get kinghts of the white wolf from the 90's. hope fully they will do some empire knight kits or GW will get its fingure out for the new rule set and redo the plastics.


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

I had a lengthy chat with Rick Priestly about his vision for Warhammer Forge. I've got to call it a night now but I'll be on tomorrow to tell all.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Im waiting for the offical FW pics of the empire conversion packs, i was considering converting great swords into standard state troops because the state troopers are poo, though forgeworld may have provided me with another option. To be honest im not that happy with alot of the empire models, the knights are crap which considering the army is a kick in the tits. So much so ii have been combing ebay for months to get kinghts of the white wolf from the 90's. hope fully they will do some empire knight kits or GW will get its fingure out for the new rule set and redo the plastics.


I for one am also interested in the Empire upgrade pack, as I plan on starting work on an Empire army in the new year some time.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tamurkhan, really? Timur the Lame, Timurids, Khan, Tamur River? Perhaps we'll finally see yet more movement eastwards.

Not sure on the huge number of centrepiece and "meh" things they've produced to start off with - those Plague Toads look along the lines of Blight Drones and Blood Slaughterers.

I much prefer the variant models, or ones which have slight variations of existing models.

A good example is the Halberdiers upgrade set - I'd like to see dedicated State Troop uniforms and units - Hochland Long Riflemen, Stir River Patrol, Bogehafen Swords. I'd like to see true variant Empire Knightly Orders - Knights of the Bull, Reiksguard, Knights of the White Wolf etc with true symbols.

I'd like to see Asrai Tree Spirits from Winter, Summer. Still, we'll see.


----------

